# Buying Tesla Help Please



## BuddhaBellyDiet

Hello all, brand new to the forum. Hope you're having a good week. Thinking about buying a Tesla Model S Performance (2013).

Listed price is $29,800. 71,880 miles. Seems pretty fair, after reading forums/KBB. Could probably haggle down a bit. Not a "car guy", so here is the listing. http://www.unlimitedmotorcars.com/v...model-s-performance-bridgeview-il-id-34958648

My main concerns, being a young guy and this is a rather big investment for me. The "new motor due to humming noise", "new battery due to error code", and "warranty only good till late 2021". Also trade in value in future for a different/new car. Any thoughts or ideas on if this seems like a smart purchase? Thanks for help/insight!


----------



## MelindaV

BuddhaBellyDiet said:


> Hello all, brand new to the forum. Hope you're having a good week. Thinking about buying a Tesla Model S Performance (2013).
> 
> Listed price is $29,800. 71,880 miles. Seems pretty fair, after reading forums/KBB. Could probably haggle down a bit. Not a "car guy", so here is the listing. http://www.unlimitedmotorcars.com/v...model-s-performance-bridgeview-il-id-34958648
> 
> My main concerns, being a young guy and this is a rather big investment for me. The "new motor due to humming noise", "new battery due to error code", and "warranty only good till late 2021". Also trade in value in future for a different/new car. Any thoughts or ideas on if this seems like a smart purchase? Thanks for help/insight!


Id not worry about the new motor and less so about the new battery that is only 4k miles old. for a 2013 Tesla, the combo of both being replaced is probably as good as you could get on a 7 year old car. 
test drive the car and check for creaks and rattles. I think that would be a bigger issue than the actual drivetrain.


----------



## FRC

With any used Tesla purchase, you would probably like to know what the car's current range is. Have the owner charge the car to 75% or more, then you can toggle between % and miles on the battery so that you can calculate full range. Make sure that range is acceptable for your use. Also, be aware that with a Model S of that age your self-driving capabilities are very limited(others can speak more knowledgably about this). I agree with Melinda about the drivetrain.


----------



## gary in NY

FRC said:


> With any used Tesla purchase, you would probably like to know what the car's current range is. Have the owner charge the car to 75% or more, then you can toggle between % and miles on the battery so that you can calculate full range. Make sure that range is acceptable for your use. Also, be aware that with a Model S of that age your self-driving capabilities are very limited(others can speak more knowledgably about this). I agree with Melinda about the drivetrain.


I'm pretty sure in 2013 there were no AP functions (began in 2014 with AP1) or ultrasonic parking sensors (says park assist though). This would be a driver's edition. Still, an iconic vehicle.


----------



## Bigriver

Welcome to the forum.

My brother has a 2013 Model S. There was definitely no autopilot of any sort back then - nothing but basic, dummy cruise control. With a warranty going to the end of 2021, I’m guessing the original owner bought into an 8-year warranty offered at that time (which my brother did too.) Tesla’s from that vintage do have issues, which you can partially tell from the list of things that have been replaced on it. But I do feel good that a lot of things have already been replaced, and there’s still another 1.5+ years of warranty.

The listing says it gets 285-290 miles on a full charge. This is good. But be aware that is referring to the rated range, and actual mileage can be significantly less. Like, my Model X currently has 280 miles full charge, and when planning a trip, I would pause at whether I could make a 200 mile stretch without charging.

The free supercharging is nice for trips.

You said you are not a car guy, but are you a tech guy? I do not recommend a Tesla to my tech-phobic friends.

Yeah, my gut is that this is a good deal and could be a lot of fun. But I would also want some pot of money in reserve for when the warranty is done; Tesla repairs can be expensive.


----------



## sduck

Why is this being posted in a specifically Model 3 forum? Could a mod move it somewhere appropriate?


----------



## Taxed2Death

Here's the same car https://pennantmotors.motorlot.com/inventory/2013-tesla-model-s-2249 
Looks like this car has bounced around a bit since being sold at auction last October.
You may want to ask the current dealer if he has any additional background info on the car.
Can't say whether it's a good deal or not.


----------



## MykG

I'm in the same boat, well sort of. Super new user.

I'm interested in purchasing an S for my wife. I didn't see anything that I was interested in the used inventory from Tesla but I did find one for sale close to me from a dealer. This is a 2016 with about 49k miles on it. P100D with ludicrous and 21" wheels, panno roof, etc. When I spoke to the dealer he said that it receives free charging for life and that it has the cameras in the B pillars, updated front end, etc. I guess it was produced late in 2016 so that it is compatible with full auto pilot and can be summoned, etc. ? (please correct me if I'm wrong). Seems like a good deal at $62k and it will stop my wife from purchasing an M5...LOL. Any words of wisdom on what I should look for in a used Tesla from a non-Tesla dealer? I'm just starting to do my homework. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bigriver

@MykG, a brand new model S is only $69k and is leaps and bounds better than a 2016....

That dealer is quoting you the hardware the car has. End of 2016 was AP2.0, which is theoretically enough for autopilot, although it does not have as much as current cars. What is really important is to know what software has been purchased: the options are nothing, enhanced autopilot, or full self driving.

Also, any model S made before March 2018 has MCU1, which is the computer system driving the display system. Tesla is getting a lot of negative press over this flaky system. My experience is that it is truly awful, prone to frequent rebooting of the system while driving and things just not working well. The good news is that it can be upgraded to MCU2.... for $2500.


----------



## Garlan Garner

BuddhaBellyDiet said:


> Hello all, brand new to the forum. Hope you're having a good week. Thinking about buying a Tesla Model S Performance (2013).
> 
> Listed price is $29,800. 71,880 miles. Seems pretty fair, after reading forums/KBB. Could probably haggle down a bit. Not a "car guy", so here is the listing. http://www.unlimitedmotorcars.com/v...model-s-performance-bridgeview-il-id-34958648
> 
> My main concerns, being a young guy and this is a rather big investment for me. The "new motor due to humming noise", "new battery due to error code", and "warranty only good till late 2021". Also trade in value in future for a different/new car. Any thoughts or ideas on if this seems like a smart purchase? Thanks for help/insight!


LOL....I know this is off topic but....I couldn't understand your title - so I tried to guess before reading the post.


*Buying, Tesla Help Please*

*Buying Tesla, Help Please*

*Buying Tesla Help, Please*
I guessed it right. LOL


----------



## MykG

Really? A new S for $69k? Unfortunately the car is for my wife and likes her cars the way she likes her men...loaded! LOL. (I guess I'm a good salesman?) She'd want it with 21" wheels, all the options (including ludy-Chris) so $69k is probably a pipe dream but I'll do some more homework on the Tesla website. Thanks for the suggestion.

The salesperson said that this one was built at the end of 2016 so maybe it already has the MCU2 upgrade? I'll make sure to ask about the software. Looking at the ad now and it does say "enhanced auto pilot" but nothing about the MCU system. Can enhanced auto be upgraded to full self driving?

Can I tell anything from the VIN number? Or is there a lookup somewhere?

VIN: 5YJSA1E47GF171766


----------



## MykG

Not sure if it helps but the car says:

Enhanced Autopilot- included package
Premium Connectivity- included package

Release V10.2 (2020.40.9.2 2054d33cd4ab) and that there is an update available 2020.48.12.1
Navigation data NA-180906-1605


----------



## Garlan Garner

MykG said:


> Not sure if it helps but the car says:
> 
> Enhanced Autopilot- included package
> Premium Connectivity- included package
> 
> Release V10.2 (2020.40.9.2 2054d33cd4ab) and that there is an update available 2020.48.12.1
> Navigation data NA-180906-1605


If she wants it Loa-ded... then make sure Enhanced Autopilot means FSD or that you have all of the cameras.


----------



## Bigriver

MykG said:


> The salesperson said that this one was built at the end of 2016 so maybe it already has the MCU2 upgrade?


End of 2016 means it was built with MCU1. The possibility of upgrading to MCU2 only came out the middle of 2020. Highly unlikely that someone upgraded it and then traded it in.

Without the MCU2 upgrade, this car is missing so many basics: no dashcam, no sentry cam, none of the entertainment features such as Netflix, etc.

Even with the MCU2 upgrade, a 2016 has black and white rather than color cameras and has a less rigorous radar.


MykG said:


> . Can enhanced auto be upgraded to full self driving?


Yes. The price varies but I've most recently heard $5k, I think. I personally like Enhanced Autopilot, which is no longer an option. It has auto lane change, which you can no longer get without the FSD package.


MykG said:


> Can I tell anything from the VIN number? Or is there a lookup somewhere?


There are VIN decoders. Most helpful, tho, is the manufacturing date which is in the drivers door well.

If your wife likes fully loaded, a basic 2021 will have many more features than a 2016 P100D. Don't be lured by the exterior looking the same. Many things have improved dramatically including range, air suspension, motors.

Also be aware that many think we are on the edge of Tesla announcing a refresh of the model S (before end of January). I would not buy anything until we see what that is about. It also might be the time that you can find a real used bargain, as many rush to upgrade. But look for 2019 or newer.


----------



## GDN

I don't own an S (we have two model 3's though) and I don't know the specifics of when MCU's and screens were updated in this model, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that doesn't matter. Describing your wife as you do and if you are able to "take care of her", I would get something no more than a year or two old and if she really likes cars, then I would hold off for a couple of weeks and see what Tesla releases. It is strongly felt they have done some redesign on this car and the new 2021 models should start rolling off the assembly line any time. 

You do not want to hear her come home and talk about how one of her friends has an S that does something hers doesn't or is faster than hers. You need to treat momma right and hold off a week or two. If it turns out truly they haven't updated the car design and there is nothing special about a 2021, then you should set out to find a 2019-2020 that you know has the updated MCU and hardware.


----------



## garsh

MykG said:


> Really? A new S for $69k? Unfortunately the car is for my wife and likes her cars the way she likes her men...loaded! LOL. (I guess I'm a good salesman?) She'd want it with 21" wheels, all the options (including ludy-Chris) so $69k is probably a pipe dream but I'll do some more homework on the Tesla website. Thanks for the suggestion.


As Bigriver explained, a new Model S has several features that a 2016 version does not.

Much more range
Better air suspension
Faster supercharging
Faster computer
Better seats
Builtin dashcam
Better radar
Better cameras
Bioweapon Defense Mode (huge HEPA filter)
A 2021 "Long Range Plus" Model S has pretty much the exact same features as a 2021 Performance version, other than being quicker, so it's still a very loaded vehicle.

You can add the 21" wheels for an additional $5k, or you can buy something more individualized aftermarket.
The "Long Range Plus" Model S is quicker 0-60 than some versions of a BMW M5 (which year do you have?).


----------



## MykG

Great points. Thanks for your help. Unfortunately my wife would not do well with basic, ever if there are more features. She would need to have the 21" wheels, panno roof, upgraded sound, upgraded interior, etc. i priced one out new on the Tesla website and came up with about $85k minimum. Good tip on hanging on until the end of the month and the 2019 minimum. We'll see what happens soon.

i do want her to test drive this other car though. Hate to say it, but I'm not convinced that she would like speed with no noise. How can i find out if the car is running MCU1 or MCU2?


garsh said:


> As Bigriver explained, a new Model S has several features that a 2016 version does not.
> 
> Much more range
> Better air suspension
> Faster supercharging
> Faster computer
> Better seats
> Builtin dashcam
> Better radar
> Better cameras
> Bioweapon Defense Mode (huge HEPA filter)
> A 2021 "Long Range Plus" Model S has pretty much the exact same features as a 2021 Performance version, other than being quicker, so it's still a very loaded vehicle.
> 
> You can add the 21" wheels for an additional $5k, or you can buy something more individualized aftermarket.
> The "Long Range Plus" Model S is quicker 0-60 than some versions of a BMW M5 (which year do you have?).


Thank you for this. I think the play right now would be to wait and see what Elon's big announcement is for the Model S this month before I make a move.


----------



## MykG

Bigriver said:


> End of 2016 means it was built with MCU1. The possibility of upgrading to MCU2 only came out the middle of 2020. Highly unlikely that someone upgraded it and then traded it in.
> 
> Without the MCU2 upgrade, this car is missing so many basics: no dashcam, no sentry cam, none of the entertainment features such as Netflix, etc.
> 
> Even with the MCU2 upgrade, a 2016 has black and white rather than color cameras and has a less rigorous radar.
> 
> Yes. The price varies but I've most recently heard $5k, I think. I personally like Enhanced Autopilot, which is no longer an option. It has auto lane change, which you can no longer get without the FSD package.
> 
> There are VIN decoders. Most helpful, tho, is the manufacturing date which is in the drivers door well.
> 
> If your wife likes fully loaded, a basic 2021 will have many more features than a 2016 P100D. Don't be lured by the exterior looking the same. Many things have improved dramatically including range, air suspension, motors.
> 
> Also be aware that many think we are on the edge of Tesla announcing a refresh of the model S (before end of January). I would not buy anything until we see what that is about. It also might be the time that you can find a real used bargain, as many rush to upgrade. But look for 2019 or newer.


You are definitely right about waiting until Elon makes his announcement on the Model S. Thanks.


----------



## garsh

MykG said:


> Great points. Thanks for your help. Unfortunately my wife would not do well with basic, ever if there are more features. She would need to have the 21" wheels, panno roof, upgraded sound, upgraded interior, etc.


I think you're missing the point:

*There is no "base" Model S any more!*
ALL versions have the option of 19" or 21" wheels.
There is no "upgraded sound", because ALL versions of the Model S now have the same premium sound system.
There is no "panno roof" option, because ALL versions of the Model S now have a panno roof.
There is no "upgraded interior", because ALL versions of the Model S have the same interior.


----------



## garsh

MykG said:


> How can i find out if the car is running MCU1 or MCU2?


https://onlyusedtesla.com/teslas-media-control-unit-mcu1-vs-mcu2/

_Model S and Model X vehicles that were built prior to March 2018 include MCU1. Newer vehicles built in April 2018 and beyond feature the newest version, MCU2. An easy way to check the MCU version is to reboot the display using the controls on the steering wheel. If both displays reboot, then the vehicle is equipped with MCU2._​
If you're inside the car, use the car's web browser to visit:
https://teslatap.com/mcu/


----------



## MykG

garsh said:


> https://onlyusedtesla.com/teslas-media-control-unit-mcu1-vs-mcu2/
> 
> _Model S and Model X vehicles that were built prior to March 2018 include MCU1. Newer vehicles built in April 2018 and beyond feature the newest version, MCU2. An easy way to check the MCU version is to reboot the display using the controls on the steering wheel. If both displays reboot, then the vehicle is equipped with MCU2._​
> If you're inside the car, use the car's web browser to visit:
> https://teslatap.com/mcu/


Thanks. I just read on this site that the price of the upgrade was reduced to $1,500. Still looking for an announcement from Elon on the Model S.


----------

